# Cat owners need advise. Im pulling my hair out !!



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have 2 beautiful persian cats which live in doors all the time. The only problem is they are dirty   I had my tom cat done coz he started spraying but he pee's in the same spot on my floor everyday sometimes upto 4-5 times. And my female has started to poo in a different place. Im really angry coz they have a clean litter tray but have decided to use my laminate instead. Im just glad i dont have carpet    Anyway i clean it up and have put down stuff from the pet shop thats ment to stop them doing it. Didnt work. Have put down lemon juice coz have been told they dont like citrus. DIDNT WORK    I have just come in and found she has done it again.
I get up every morning to the tom cat wee at my door. How do i stop it?? Should i get some feliway? I know its expensive but somethings got to work coz i cant keep putting up with this.

Any advise please


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

such naughty things! When our cats had an aberaation and started doing this I put their food tray in the place they were peeing. Also make sure you're not cleaning up wth anythign ammonia-based as they will smell it as competitor cat and so want to 'mark' teh territory again
hth
good luck!
fx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Sallyanne
It could be due to a few reasons.
If there are a lot of cats in your neighbourhood (there seem to be hundreds here) they will still sense your cats, even though they don't go out, so they too may be marking around your house...which yours will smell and then they'll try and mark over it.
Do you have just the one tray hun? 
We have brother and sister moggies and during Winter Felix gets very lazy (they're both now going on 14 yrs) so we use 2 trays, 2 because Maxie won't pee or poop in the same tray that her brother uses  and there is nothing worse than getting up to mess first thing in the morning...or anytime for that matter, because they are too lazy to go out in the cold 
Cats are meant to be outside (and I'm not criticizing btw) and should be roaming and spraying their territory, so are simply recreating that in their "home" environment. My brother has 2 house cats (brothers) and he had the same problem, but it helped changing to 2 litter trays.
Also we find that the cat litter that is like wood pellets (Wilko's sell it) is better than the Fuller's Earth type as it soaks up any odours.
If/when they make a mess, lots of bleach to eliminate the smell, as they tend to keep going back there.
I'm surprised at how Felix' wee still smells quite strong despite him being neutered.

Might be worth a try hun 
Good luck
Gayn
X


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont have any other cats come in the garden coz i have dogs so they darent   And i cant get to put the food bowl where they do it coz 1. the christmas tree is there now and she goes under it to get to her usual spot   and where the male does it its right at the door so i would be steppin in that instead  
Andy yes i do have 1 tray which has never been a problem in the past. Its one of the enclosed ones and as soon as one of them uses it then the mess is took out. I dont really want to buy the wood based stuff coz when i got my female she was really poorly and had to spend a week in the vets and they used that stuff and i dont want it bringing back bad memorys for her    Or is that me just being stupid  

Do you think its worth having a word with the vets??


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

We had this problem with a previous cat - she started piddling on the sofa bed which was right next to her litter tray!!   

It was suggested to me to try surgical spirit to clean the area they mess in - no lingering odours for them to 'find'. 

You can also get a spray called 'Wash and Get off' from Pets at home. You use it to clean up any mess and the smell is supposed to deter them too. 

Im not sure how much either of these helped with our cat as we simply stopped locking her in the one room over night and that seemed to stop the problems.     Gawd knows why!!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kitten surgical spirits i would sit with my nose pressed to the floor    Never thought of that.

Its strange coz my tom cat used to do it in a couple of places but now its just 1  

If i see either of them going in towards there fav spot i shoe them away. Might get a water pistol that will stop them and i wont have to get out of my seat. Especially if its a super high powered one


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

The surgical spirit was actually suggested to me by a lady from the Cats Protection League so it would be perfectly safe for your pussycats xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

My friend suggested using biological washing powder as this is supposed to help, she has 5 cats and one of them kept using the same spot, she used this and he stoppped!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh if only i had asked before i have been pulling my hair out   I have lots to try now thanks


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Sallyanne 

Wow doesn't sound good does it hon 

Tom cats are notoriously dirty boys and will ALWAYS spray if a calling or even non-calling queen is nearby. Thats why most cat breeders keep their boys outside in a cattery.

My tomcat lives in a cattery and thankfully isn't a persistant sprayer in the sense that he doesn't spray continuously but when a girl goes in with him he does spray until they give it up  but thats the only time, but he is a dirty boy and will only use his tray as and when he fancies it....

Dirty girls are rare... I can only wonder is she stressed having a stud cat so near her? We have feliway on during the breeding season mainly just to stop hormonal girls nit picking at one another.

I can only think try seperating them and thoroughly washing the floor and putting trays down in the problem spots. Have you changged your litter recently?


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a quick word - another thing that is supposed to help prevent 're-offending' is a vinegar solution (because it is acidic, so neutralises the alkaline wee smell - probably the same principle as surgical spirits).

I think one part vinegar to four parts water is strong enough.  We tried it when our boy had first arrived and had no issues with repeat offences.

Hope some of the suggestions you've had put paid to it! 

C xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I am not sure if this will help, but I had a similar problem and I read to have a litter tray for each cat and 1 extra, it turns out my cat was scared of the new kitty and would go to the toilet everywhere except the tray! As soon as I put another tray where she could get to it easily and without having to go past the new kitty she calmed down  

Oh and a water spray is good, I hate using it and hardly do but because of this they tend to know they are doing something very naughty if they get a little squirt, usually it is because they are using my wall papered walls to scratch their nails, right in front of me as well!!!

Good luck! xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

We had a slight problem with ours after the Buncefield oil terminal explosion - we think they got a tad scared - and kept going behind the television in the lounge.  We kept cleaning up with dettol and also put plastic bags down behind the unit and she stopped soon after that.
I can't remember if Feliway was of any use - I stupidly leant it to a friend and it never came back 

Nope, I have now found the Feliway


----------

